# Creating Kindle/MOBI format file



## Gayle1942 (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm new to this board and I'm not sure if this has been addressed or should be in a different forum so I apologize if this doesn't belong here.

Anyway, I'm interested in being able to turn my own documents into a format I can easily read on my brand new Kindle.  (I love it, by the way.  I'm reading lots of free books from several sources.)

Right now my files are in Word 2000 format.  I turned one into PDF format but it's complicated to make it fit the screen and be legible.  I haven't found a way to have the Kindle deal with it in the same way as it's native format where I can use a larger font, for instance, and have it still work with the page forward and back buttons on the side of the Kindle.  I would like to be able to create MOBI format files but don't have a clue how to do that.

Can anyone steer me in the right direction for a program or something to do that?

Gayle


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Mobipocket Creator, Publisher edition, is free from mobipocket.com, and will convert Word docs to .mobi (Kindle) format for you.  It does require that Word be installed on the system you use it on, as it calls it to do part of the conversion.

You can also save as HTML, and convert from that, using either Mobipocket Creator, or Calibre.

You can also email Word docs to Amazon for conversion to your Kindle, either via the free or paid email addresses for your Kindle.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

Agreed about mobipocket. It's a great, easy-to-use program that seems much more reliable than Calibre, which always seems to have some sort of bug in it.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Section 8.3 of the user manual covers personal document conversion. If you don't have the manual on your Kindle, you can either download it from your Kindle's archives, or get a PDF version here.


----------



## Gayle1942 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for your speedy replies.  I have gone to the mobipocket.com site.  I'll download that creator but I'm a little concerned because it doesn't mention being compatible with Vista, which is what I have.  Before I install this program, do any of you know if it works on Vista?  I hate to screw up my OS because I didn't get all the info.

I haven't checked into the document conversion but it sounds like it could cost me quite a bit.  I just want to convert some of my memoir stores that are typically 1 to 5 pages long.  It isn't really something that is necessary but I think I would like be able to put them on my Kindle in way that allows the use of the various options for reading -- it doesn't appear that you can do that with a pdf.


----------



## DevilCat (Feb 14, 2011)

I save my Word docs as RTF and use Calibre to convert to mobi.

You may be able to email the word doc to the free.kindle email address.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

A program will not screw up your OS if it is not compatible - it just won't run.

If a document is not a PDF, it is probably fairly small.  Look under "Windows Explorer" and see what size the files are.  Shor word files are usually under a megabyte, which means less than $.15 if you use 3G.  But if you use the free.kindle.com for conversion, it is free.  You just have to copy the converted file over to the Kindle via USB.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Gayle1942 said:


> I haven't checked into the document conversion but it sounds like it could cost me quite a bit. I just want to convert some of my memoir stores that are typically 1 to 5 pages long. It isn't really something that is necessary but I think I would like be able to put them on my Kindle in way that allows the use of the various options for reading -- it doesn't appear that you can do that with a pdf.


If you use your @free.kindle.com address, and download via wi-fi or USB, the conversion is absolutely free. Again, this is detailed in section 8.3 in the user manual.


----------



## Gayle1942 (Feb 25, 2011)

I guess I hadn't figured out that some ways of converting things were free.  I need to study up on that.  But it would be nice to be able to just deal with the conversions on my computer and not have to send things and download things or however that works.

Can anyone compare the Mobipocket Creator and Calibre for ease of use and formats that can be used as input to create a mobi file?

Thanks.
Gayle


----------



## DevilCat (Feb 14, 2011)

They are both free, so download them and give them a try - it'll be the one you prefer:

Mobi Creator
1. select MS word document from the 'Import from existing file'
2.  Chose a file - browse to your document
3. click import
4. now you can set up various bits of metadata or
5. click the build button on the toolbar, then build button.
6. copy the resulting prc file to your Kindle


Calibre
1. assuming your word doc is saved as rtf ( last time I tried it didn't recognise .doc files)
2. select add book and browse to your rtf file
3. click the convert books button ( or right click the book)
4. top left select mobi
5. look at all the options on the left hand side
6. click ok
7. copy the resulting mobi file to your Kindle or if plugged in, right click the book and send to main memory from calibre


I prefer Calibre, but it is more than a converter - it's an ebook management program


----------



## Gayle1942 (Feb 25, 2011)

DevilCat,

Thanks for your info -- I think it will be very useful.

Do you have to install something on the Kindle for the management part.  If so, does it cause any problems or just replace the Kindle way of doing things?


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Calibre keeps its own database and copies of files on your pc.  Nothing is needed on the Kindle (you can't install software on a Kindle anyway).

It does not replace anything on the Kindle.  Most people use Calibre to update bad metadata on files, and many use it to keep track of their books, as you can search, sort, tag, etc., but it only affects stuff in Calibre itself (except for the metadata).  It is used in addition to the Kindle/Amazon stuff, not instead of.  Too much trouble for me.  I just keep my books in folders by author, and occasionally use the conversion stuff Calibre offers.


----------



## Gayle1942 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks, Susan.  I believe I'll download Calibre and see how it works.  I may find it to be too much trouble as well, but worth a try it sounds like.


----------

